

The Best Products Designs of 2007 - samb
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_31/b4044401.htm

======
pg
I wish they would stop trying to make me watch slideshows. Just give me
everything on a web page.

~~~
brlewis
Right. A web page with a scrollbar is the best format for a "slideshow" when
it comes to giving control to the user. That's how you view groups of photos
on ourdoings.com. Autoplay slideshows have uses, but they shouldn't be the
default way to view a group of photos.

